# Ariadni dimmers



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't think they have line load, but if so are they wired in reverse? 
Is it a MWBC and the neutral has issues? 
Are any of the lamps on the load flourescent? LED? even dead ones? maybe they were out and your employee did not see them all?


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

don't think they have line load markings I've hooked up hundreds and never noticed if it is marked line/ load and haven't had issues

2 wire circuit with ground

all incandescent loads


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You cannot have line and load reverse. Change the dimmers first and see what happens.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Electronics go bad (surges/spikes/shorts).

I have never heard of this problem though, when they go bad, they just don't dim. But perhaps your "customer" is not giving the best description. A new dimmer would be the common sense item, and since Lutron is sending you a new one, I'd give that a try.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Never heard of such a thing. I have heard of dimmers that mysteriously dim themselves when the light is turned off by way of persons hand swiping the toggle which slides the dimmer thingy down.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, I talked to the employee a little more in depth, the two dimmers are on different circiuts and are ramping up and down by themselves.When he turns them on full brightness they quit ramping.He has been in the trade for many years ,good electrician and I am sure it is happening .He seems to think that is some type of noise on the line.The HO might be stretching the truth saying all the dimmers in the house are ramping up and down.But my employee says he has seen it happen to 2 dimmers.I will let you know what I find out as it will be a week or two before we get back there to instal the two that Lutron are sending to replace.Anybody got any ideas on this?


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Homeowner has been monitoring the lights and noticed it happens every time the well pump is on.This pump is set up with a VFD ,not sure why it is set up this way but I have been on jobs and seen the pumps with VFDs.Thinking we need to get some type of filter on the line.


----------

